

How algorithms shape our world - BasDirks
http://www.ted.com/talks/kevin_slavin_how_algorithms_shape_our_world.html

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2791565>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2793205>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2796291>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2798214>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2798498>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2812563>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2830149>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2854737>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2859958>

Interestingly, none have any comments.

